# Christian humor ? "Romeo" video



## PresbyDane (Mar 22, 2009)

I hope this makes up, at least a bit for the other video I posted, enjoy
He is a christian ventriloquist. here with his character Romeo:

[video=youtube;u-gTb20NMdc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-gTb20NMdc[/video]


----------



## Rangerus (Mar 22, 2009)

great stuff. thanks for posting.


----------



## Solus Christus (Mar 22, 2009)

Rangerus said:


> great stuff. thanks for posting.



 Though I was kinda hoping he was going to use the idea that "we need someone to help us" as a segue into something more theological. But meh, he is a comic after all. A much better vid that your last one Martin


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 22, 2009)

Interesting. Romeo sort of reminds me of Theognome.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 22, 2009)

Well; maybe on another day. Moving to entertainment.


----------



## Theognome (Mar 23, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Interesting. Romeo sort of reminds me of Theognome.



When you least expect it... expect it. I phear not the wig, knave.

(are ya scared?)

Theognome


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 23, 2009)

Theognome said:


> When you least expect it... expect it. I phear not the wig, knave.
> 
> (are ya scared?)
> 
> Theognome




Only if you carry a Louisville Slugger or a Sawzall.


----------



## Theognome (Mar 23, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > When you least expect it... expect it. I phear not the wig, knave.
> ...




I gots both- and a gal named Sarah that owes my 'family' some favors.

Theognome


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 23, 2009)

I that case, I'm VERY scared!


----------

